Ask HN: What are your favorite podcasts? - sanjeezy27
======
nbaksalyar
Radical Personal Finance - a non-traditional view on the topic of personal
finance, with a goal of providing listeners with the knowledge they need to
build financial freedom "in 10 years or less":

[https://radicalpersonalfinance.com/archive/](https://radicalpersonalfinance.com/archive/)

Crypto-Gram - a monthly security-themed digest podcast (it is actually an
audio version of the identically titled Bruce Schneier's newsletter):

[http://crypto-gram.libsyn.com/](http://crypto-gram.libsyn.com/)

And, of course, "Hardcore History". It's just teriffic, Dan Carlin has a
talent in painting live historical pictures using just words.

[http://www.dancarlin.com/product-category/hardcore-
history/](http://www.dancarlin.com/product-category/hardcore-history/)

~~~
zapperdapper
Thanks for this. I tried radical personal finance, the episode 'what's wrong
with radical personal finance' is very good!

------
taprun
In Our Time (BBC)

The host and a panel of professors talk about subjects ranging from ancient
history to nuclear physics.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qykl](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qykl)

~~~
swrobel
Any favorite episode i should start with?

~~~
phewvvg
An episode that really stood out for me when I first heard it was about
Imaginary Numbers:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00tt6b2](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00tt6b2)

------
technimad
No Agenda Show. Media deconstruction, no advertising, listener supported.
[http://noagendashow.com](http://noagendashow.com) Or use the excellent web
based player [https://noagendaplayer.com](https://noagendaplayer.com)

~~~
number6
Thank you for your courage

------
j_s
This shows up at least monthly; maybe eventually I will get around to writing
up the recommendations but for now you're on your own:

Ask HN: What are your favorite podcasts? (62 comments 20170721)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14819798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14819798)

Podcasts to make you smarter (49 comments 20170711)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14737772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14737772)

Ask HN: What Podcasts are you listening right now and why? (77 comments
20170623)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14616998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14616998)

Ask HN: What podcasts are you listening to? (62 comments 20170611)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14529759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14529759)

------
vinchuco
Not the answer you requested
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn%20podcasts&sort=byPop...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn%20podcasts&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
kull
Marketplace - amazing host, fun and informative to get a daily update what's
up in the economy, politics , tech

This week in startups - I am big fan of Jason and his work

Startup for the rest of us - no ads , pure useful content

Montley Fool Monday - great weekly update about the market , a lot of talk
about tech

~~~
PeanutButtaBill
Jason joined our podcast last week to talk about his new book and our
podcast's focus of corporate innovation. Here's a link to the episode on aCast
if
interested..[https://www.acast.com/insideoutsideinnovation/ep.65-jasoncal...](https://www.acast.com/insideoutsideinnovation/ep.65-jasoncalacanisw-
angel)

~~~
kull
Sounds good! Bookmarking to check it out.

------
jurgenwerk
Indie Hackers!
[https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast](https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast)

~~~
tmaly
I second that, Courtland does a fantastic job

------
oddlyaromatic
Song Exploder, Coding Blocks, Strangers (really good series of long
conversations with Trump voters began not so long ago, but haven't check in on
it for a while), Judge John Hodgman, Front End Happy Hour, Bullseye, Jordan
Jesse Go!, More Perfect, 99% Invisible, Hidden Brain, Oh No Ross and Carrie.
In general lots of NPR stuff and the following networks: Maximum Fun, Earwolf,
Radiotopia.

------
kostarelo
"You are not so smart"
[http://youarenotsosmart.com](http://youarenotsosmart.com)

~~~
amrrs
+1!

------
kennethologist
Few of my favorites in no particular order.

Grant Cardone's podcasts mainly:
[https://grantcardonetv.com/podcasts/](https://grantcardonetv.com/podcasts/)

Masters of Scale [https://mastersofscale.com/](https://mastersofscale.com/)

Techcrunch Equity [https://techcrunch.com/tag/equity-
podcast/](https://techcrunch.com/tag/equity-podcast/)

How I Built This [http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510313/how-i-built-
this](http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510313/how-i-built-this)

------
darafsheh
I started with Gimlet Media StartUp podcasts. Start from season 1. It's great!

~~~
jrgifford
+100 to StartUp. Fantastic show, even the episodes that aren't as good are
fantastic.

------
texteller
One My most favorite & motivational Jocko Podcast:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkqcY4CAuBFNFho6JgygCnA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkqcY4CAuBFNFho6JgygCnA)

------
7952
Omega Tau - Interviews with tech and science people talking about their area
of interest. Lots of episodes on aviation, and space exploration in
particular. It has a good level of technical depth. Highly recommended!

------
retroafroman
[https://soundcloud.com/bodega-sushi/](https://soundcloud.com/bodega-sushi/)

Only podcast I listen to, the Bodega Boys, to guys from the Bronx that started
out as amateur comedians on Twitter and ended up with a TV show:
[https://www.viceland.com/en_us/video/thursday-
august-10-2017...](https://www.viceland.com/en_us/video/thursday-
august-10-2017/5980df54b3b6c84a2f1a0565)

------
drakenot
Accidental Tech Podcast - A tech podcast with a strong focus on Apple.
Commentary by Siracusa makes this one worth it.

Film Sack - Film reviews of bad, strange or unique movies. They only do movies
that are currently available via streaming sites and encourage their listeners
to watch the movie before the episode.

Judge John Hodgeman - Two people, usually a couple, call in to the show with a
disagreement. John Hodgeman will listen to both sides and cast his judgement.
Both sides agree to abide by whatever he says.

------
gehwartzen
Both 'Hardcore History' and 'Common Sense' by Dan Carlin are near the top of
my list. Hardcore History especially on long trips :)

------
JSeymourATL
Several good mentions here already--

Worth considering, Dave Asprey's Bulletproof Radio >
[https://blog.bulletproof.com/bulletproof-radio-episodes-
dire...](https://blog.bulletproof.com/bulletproof-radio-episodes-directory/)

------
dyeje
99% Invisible - Really great mix of interesting topics you wouldn't normally
think about.

------
bbrks
Stuff you should know No such thing as a fish - random trivia/comedy The
infinite monkey cage - scientific trivia/comedy Sawbones - Medical
history/trivia Go time - golang community IRL - Internet cultured topics by
mozilla

------
art0rz
Hardcore History!

~~~
ioddly
I enjoy this and History on Fire, but I've had a hard time getting into other
history podcasts. Any recommendations welcome.

~~~
w4tson
Not exactly a podcast but America: Empire of liberty by David Renoylds is a
masterpiece.

It can be listened like a podcast as each chapter is self contained and 10
mins or so with first hand accounts from actors etc.

------
philiplyle
Startup Handmedowns is pretty cool

[https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/startup-
handmedowns](https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/startup-handmedowns)

------
dbish
VR: voices of VR, Rev VR

Startups/Business: How I built this, a16z, masters of scale, startup, indie
hackers

Other: talking machines (NLP/ML), Mogul (more of a mini-series then a real
podcast), Acquisitions Inc (DnD)

------
ljsocal
The Daily NY Times Axe files The art of manufacturing Containers

------
jrespeto
[https://player.fm/podcasts/cryptocurrency](https://player.fm/podcasts/cryptocurrency)

------
pcurve
The Daily by NYT is good daily listening before hitting bed, though Barbaro
tries a little too hard developing his style.

Planet Money is well produced and entertaining.

------
676339784
Chapo Trap House

------
sriram_iyengar
[https://designyourthinking.com](https://designyourthinking.com)

------
riku_iki
I recently started listening to some fiction podcasts, and they are amazing!

Limetown, Message, Black tapes.

~~~
observation
You should check out Reddit's /r/audiodrama subreddit.

Some recommendations:

Mabel - Mysterious ghost story.

We're Alive - High quality Zombie TEOTWAWKI.

Our Fair City - Dystopian adventure with comic momments. Stay with it until
Season 2, it takes a while to warm up but is one of the best.

EOS-10 - Scrubs in Space.

Wolf 359 - Space mystery adventure.

Liberty - There are two related series: I recommend starting with 'Critical
Research' for the worldbuilding and then proceeding onto 'Tales from the
Tower', which is extraordinary.

------
aryamaan
On this note, what applications do you guys use for listening and discovering
podcasts?

------
swrobel
1) Marketplace (regular, morning, mid-day and tech)

2) Planet Money

3) The Daily

4) 50 Things that made the modern world

5) The inquiry

6) Crimetown

7) Criminal

8) Pessimists archive (should be called Luddites archive)

9) More Perfect

10) Science Vs

~~~
audiometry
Crimetown was just absolutely fantastic. Wonder if Season 2 will compare.

------
amrrs
* Freakanomics (Pop Eco)

* Youarenotsosmart (Pop Psych)

* Revisionist History (Malcolm Gladwell)

* Partially Derivative (Data Science Stuff)

------
dezb
Here’s a few examples of Podcasts I’ve done recently:

    
    
        + https://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield/ibm-fast-track-your-data-2017-podcast-series-talking-with-lillian-pierson
        + https://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield/conversations-with-dez-podcast-series-talking-about-cloud-ascend-from-engility-with-kevin-jackson
        + https://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield/conversations-with-dez-podcast-series-talking-about-behavioural-economics-with-guy-shone
        + https://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield/conversations-with-dez-podcast-series-talking-about-cloud-on-mainframe-with-steven-dickens
        + https://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield/conversations-with-dez-podcast-series-talking-gdpr-with-ian-moyse
        + https://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield/conversations-with-dez-podcast-series-talking-social-selling-with-ian-moyse
        + https://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield/conversations-with-dez-podcast-series-talking-with-joe-speed
        + https://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield/ibm-interconnect-2017-podcast-series-talking-with-david-mathison
        + https://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield/ibm-interconnect-2017-podcast-series-talking-with-jeff-spicer
        + https://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield/ibm-interconnect-2017-podcast-series-talking-with-dr-bob-hayes
        + https://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield/ibm-interconnect-2017-podcast-series-talking-with-steve-ardire
        + https://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield/ibm-interconnect-2017-podcast-series-talking-with-kevin-jackson
    

I also now have 10x of the top 10x publisher platforms now syndicating me:

    
    
        1. iTunes
        2. GooglePlay
        3. SoundCloud
        4. aCast
        5. MixCloud
        6. iVoox
        7. ListenNotes
        8. Stitcher
        9. PlayerFM
        X. Ustream
    
        + http://bit.ly/dezsoundcloud
        + https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/conversations-with-dez-blanchfield/id1223831564
        + https://play.google.com/music/m/Ic4aqobisb6om245wujxsxmgyoa?t=Conversations_with_Dez_Blanchfield
        + http://www.acast.com/dezblanchfield
        + http://www.mixcloud.com/dez_blanchfield/
        + http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/dez-blanchfield/talking-with-2/
        + http://cxoguide.com/conversations-with-dez-blanchfield/
        + https://player.fm/series/conversations-with-dez-blanchfield
        + http://www.ivoox.com/en/Dez-Blanchfield-Talking-With_sb.html
        + https://www.listennotes.com/channels/1929359/conversations-with-dez-blanchfield/

------
shiny
Aside from the standard Rogan / Harris / Ferriss...

The Bike Shed

Developer on Fire

Travel Like a Boss

Invest Like a Boss

Tangentially Speaking

The James Altucher Show

Digital Communion

------
rmason
I'm currently going through the entire JAMStack radio archive.

------
l33tbro
I've really enjoyed 'Waking Up' with Sam Harris lately. Some fascinating and
eclectic conversations.

~~~
observation
Check out the one with David Krakauer of the Santa Fe Institute

------
t0mislav
99 percent invisible

------
Huhty
The Top - Nathan Latka

Everyone Hates Marketers - Louis Grenier

How I Built This - NPR

------
type0
Open Source Security Podcast

Late Night Linux

Chemistry World Podcast

------
vowelless
Security now

The vergecast

Accidental tech

Ben Shapiro

Sometimes chapo trap house

Sometimes Sam Harris

------
johnwaynedoe
-99% Invisible

-Hardcore History

-The History of Rome

-True Crime Guys

-Reply All

-Criminal

-Myths and Legends

-Crimetown

-Internet History Podcast

------
throwaway413
Mixergy

------
b3b0p
I've got a few I look forward to every single week (or so). I listen for
pleasure and to get my mind off work. With that said, here are my favorite
weekly podcasts (I've included descriptions from their website or my own if
none was provided):

[0a] Giant Bombcast and [0b] Giant Beastcast (Note I'm a premium member)

The Giant Bomb staff discuss the latest video game news and new releases,
taste-test questionable beverages, and get wildly off-topic in this weekly
podcast.

[1] Thirty, Twenty, Ten

A pop culture time machine that examines TV, movies, music and video games
from the 80s, 90s and 2000s.

[2] Retronauts

The original classic gaming podcasts continues its endless quest to explore
the history of video games, one game at a time.

[3] The Talking Simpson's (Note I still love The Simpson's)

Join your friends at the Laser Time Podcast Network for a chronological and
cromulent exploration of the greatest show ever made!

[4] Game Informer

No description available: Weekly podcast about video games. Professionally
produced and in depth and I highly recommend listening to the episodes where
they discuss the origination and founding of Funcoland/Gamestop/Game Informer
and the current episode about Game Freak the developers and creators of
Pokémon.)

Honorable mentions:

[5] 8-4 Play

Bi-weekly podcast about Japan video games, culture, and everything Japan
that's making the news. They also run a video game translation business and
have ported many popular games.

[6] Laser Time

Laser Time is a show featuring folks in the video games industry, although not
necessarily about video games.

[7] Game Dev Club

The Dev Game Club looks at older games and plays through them in a form
similar to a book club!

[8] Player One

Join ex-game journalists Chris Johnston (ex-EGM), Phil Theobald (ex-GameNow),
Greg Sewart (ex-EGM) and their buddy Mike Phillips as they talk about
console/portable/PC games, babies, and the meaning of life.

[9a] Radio Free Nintendo and [9b] Famicast

No Description Available: Podcast about all things Nintendo, old and new. It's
very well done and balanced. The Famicast comes out less often and is mostly
Japanese focused.

[10] Genesis Gems (I was a Nintendo kid.)

Genesis Gems is a retro gaming podcast focused on the Sega Genesis console.
Family friendly, fun, and goofy!

\---

[0a]
[https://www.giantbomb.com/podcasts/bombcast/](https://www.giantbomb.com/podcasts/bombcast/)

[0b]
[https://www.giantbomb.com/podcasts/beastcast/](https://www.giantbomb.com/podcasts/beastcast/)

[1] [http://www.lasertimepodcast.com/category/thirty-twenty-
ten/](http://www.lasertimepodcast.com/category/thirty-twenty-ten/)

[2]
[https://retronauts.com/topic/podcast/](https://retronauts.com/topic/podcast/)

[3] [http://www.lasertimepodcast.com/category/talking-
simpsons/](http://www.lasertimepodcast.com/category/talking-simpsons/)

[4]
[http://www.gameinformer.com/p/gishow.aspx](http://www.gameinformer.com/p/gishow.aspx)

[5] [http://8-4.jp/blog/?cat=8](http://8-4.jp/blog/?cat=8)

[6]
[http://www.lasertimepodcast.com/category/lasertimepodcast/](http://www.lasertimepodcast.com/category/lasertimepodcast/)

[7] [http://www.devgameclub.com](http://www.devgameclub.com)

[8] [http://www.playeronepodcast.com](http://www.playeronepodcast.com)

[9a]
[http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/rfn](http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/rfn)

[9b]
[http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/famicast](http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/famicast)

[10] [http://genesisgems.podomatic.com](http://genesisgems.podomatic.com)

\---

I have others, but these are the podcasts I look forward too every time they
pop up in my feed. If you can't tell, I like pop culture, video games, and
listen for fun and to escape. That work life balance thing.

Edit: Formatting.

------
SirLJ
Boat radio

------
miguelrochefort
\- Tim Ferris

\- Sam Harris

\- Joe Rogan

------
Helloworldboy
Joe Rogan Podcast check it out!

The Joe Rogan Experience

TRAIN BY DAY JOE ROGAN PODCAST BY NIGHT, ALL DAY!

